# Sources: Kings aggressively pursuing Rondo



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616110829113442304


----------



## Basel

Apparently he's good friends with Rudy Gay and the Kings are really counting on him being a big key in getting Rondo to sign.


----------



## hroz

Rondo really???????

They already have spacving issues. Cauley and Rondo make it worse.


----------



## Porn Player

hroz said:


> Rondo really???????
> 
> They already have spacving issues. Cauley and Rondo make it worse.


They'd be interesting to watch on the defensive end though.


----------



## e-monk

"be my guest" - Mark Cuban


----------



## Marcus13

I don't think Rondo signs with that coaching situation up in the air but we'll see


----------



## RollWithEm

They have a real chance to pass up the Jailblazers as the team in NBA history who had the most head cases. I'm in favor of this move.


----------

